
Ask HN: How long did you stay in your first job? - symbolepro
Additional question:
How much money did you make from your 1st job? For e.g. Yearly salary, bonus, equity etc.
======
aarohmankad
2.5 months for an internship. Made $15/hr in Los Angeles (lived in Culver
City)

